# Sudden reactivity to men



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Our girl Fred has recently become a big sister, with us welcoming a baby 4 months ago. From a dog that never barked, she went to a trustworthy guard overnight. At our home, she only barks when strangers come in late at night, or strange noises on the streets. So for me, that’s normal dog behavior. Once the strangers entering our house are welcomed by us, she wags her tail and greets them happily. 

Sometimes, when take her for her final round of the evening, and man approaches us too fast in the dark, she also becomes a little protective. But since this happens only in situation that gave me the creeps as well, it felt rather nice and I didn’t think more of it.

But yesterday at the office, we had a visitor with a rather large (motorbike)jacket which made his posture look little aggressive, she also became very protective. She barked and the hairs on her entire back stood up. It happened again later that evening with a random person coming in the office and this morning outside with a fieldworker that was wearing a protective helmet and jacket.

The problem here is that Fred is a very friendly looking, medium sized dog so no one feels scared by her actions. She also never bares teeth. Instinctively most people immediately reach out their hand to make her smell, but that only arouses her more. It’s somewhat in between a game, and a scary situation for her. So she jumps towards people barking, and then runs of when they reach in. But she doesn’t look too aggressive.
Since she was loose on all occasions, it was rather difficult for me to snap her out of her ‘game’, and the person she was barking at is trying to be nice and letting her sniff but it just not working. I’m not too scared she’ll bite someone, but it’s a road I want to get off as soon as possible, knowing it could escalate to biting.

So now we have 3 encounters that I wasn’t able to control. And I’m wondering, is there anything we can do to make men in large clothes seem less intimidating to her? Dress up my husband? And what should I do when the occasion rises again? I’ve now just taken her away, either crate her or tree a ball and played somewhere people wouldnt be able to reach to her to pet her.

I rarely let people pet her, she saves her affection solely to people she knows (dogs too btw). Her character is VERY reserved But all of you probably know the struggle of walking a happy Vizsla around town ;-)

How to keep her fear from escalating to aggression?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Think back of puppy training when we had to socialize them to things like vacuum cleaner or a person in a hat or with a cane, wheelchair etc. Always made is very positive to associate these things with other items they are high on their motivational list, like yummy treats or a favorite toy. Dressing up your husband to those dresses could be a good start to see how she reacts to a person she already knows. If she has a special treat or toy or activity have those around and use them while the oddly dressed man comes along. Eventually get the man feed him / play with her, again depending on what is her motivator. 
If you ever feel uncomfortable around a man, that will be always a different story, our feelings as they say go straight down the leash. Some vizslas can be particularly sensitive about it, i have had several experiences on that area making my dog look antisocial when in reality i was the one who did not care about a person to be near me.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I would “claim” the visitor as OK and express yourself to Fred that barking and aggressive looking behavior is not acceptable. Use you “no” word , stomp the ground , motion to her etc that the behavior is unacceptable. Get her attention on you. Use your body between you and the guest. She should follow your lead as owner. Many times what happens is that our excitement and concern produces a feedback loop and the dog continues. Need to maintain calmness and control the situation. Don’t worry about the other people thinking you look crazy, it is your dog !


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

All three of ours absolutely love our son.
But if he comes in from hunting with his camo on they go into guard mode. barking growling until he takes his hat and coat off then it is all love and kisses.
Our First v was also racist He did not like black people at all. Even after a proper introduction.

Also dogs have a 6TH sense and they can tell if a person is "bad" so that is something else to consider


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have anyone that is willing to, dress up in heavy coats, and totally ignore her. They don’t walk into her space, they just walk by at a distance. Have them drop a treat, and keep walking. After they are out of the equation, let her go get the treat. I would do it over a few day, basically until she no longer reacts to it. Then you can start them walking slightly close, and repeat the exercise.


----------

